# fricken fin rot wont go away



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

a couple of my p's got fin rot and i've been treating with melafix for the past week and for some reason it wont go away. plz help


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you don't treat the root cause of the problem, medication won't help...what's your water change regimen?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i do a 50% water change every week


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What are your water parameters? (e.g. Nitrate/Nitrite/Ammonia/pH/Temp)


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> What are your water parameters? (e.g. Nitrate/Nitrite/Ammonia/pH/Temp)


nitrate 40
nitrite 0
ammonia 0
ph 8.2
temp 78


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you still have activated carbon in your filter?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

nope


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you using the recommended dosage or are you ODing? ODing can cause fin damage...


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

yea i have a 135gal and i add 65 mL daily


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Next question--for others--is 7.8 too high of a pH for Ps? I'm reading Untergasser and he says that high pH can sometimes help cause this.

Other than that, I might be at a loss. Can we see pics of the rotting fins to make sure that it is fin rot?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

ph is 8.2
ill try and get pics, but im 99% sure its fin rot.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oops. The 78 from temp stuck in my head. 8.2 seems like it could be a bit high and thus exacerbating the situation...but I'd like someone who knows ps a bit better to chime in and either shoot me down or confirm my suspicions.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

here are some pics. they're not the best quality though. sorry


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe I'm completly wrong here-
But that does not look like fin rot-IMO

Looks like you might have a bit of aggression in the tank...


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

r u sure? some of my p's fins are really shredded


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dangmatic said:


> r u sure? some of my p's fins are really shredded


No-
But it's certainly what it look like---
I would wait for other's opinions


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

help help plz


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with AK that is some definate fin nipping IMO


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

not all fin nips are whole bites. some could just nab at others and it looks like shredded fin like yours.

then again i've never had a fin rot problem and don't know what it looks like on p's.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

How big are your P's, maybe 10 in the 135 is abit much, so they are being agressive?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it's hard to tell form the pictures as they are a bit grainy, but i do not see andy of the white fuzzy areas just infront of the missing portion of fin which is common to fin rot, this white fuzzy area is the current area of infection. I think the plausible cause of this is aggression, perhaps if a clearer picture were provided i might be able to be more helpful.

sorry for not being of much use:
andy


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like a combination of fin nips and stress related rot from aggression.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

they're fin nipping not fin rot. fin rot will have a red line around the spot where there is fin rot. so they're jsut being a little agressive towards each other. try and feed them more often than usual. =)


----------

